# Capital Punishment in MASS!



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

http://www.mass.gov/Agov2/docs/5-3-04 MassDPReportFinal.pdf

This link brings you to the report by the Gov's Council regarding Capital Punishment. I do support this, not just because I am republican but because I think it makes certain individuals think twice before they take a human life. I put together a poll to see how we all feel on the issue.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Break out the Chair and Juice it up!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

http://www.cafeshops.com/masscops.10175501


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Light'em up! :twisted: 

Ryan


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

*Death Penalty*

I am all for Capital Punishment. The problem is the people in this state that would be in the position deciding death penalty issues cant even agree on anything without partisian games and posturing. Considering Judges in Mass are notorious for not abiding by jury decisions I dont think you would ever see one person sentenced to die in mass even strapped in for it.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't forget the smores. nfire:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Hell yes, so long as these shitbags were limited in the number of appeals they can file. Like ONE.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I see that 4 people voted against the death penalty, I'm curious as to your reasons why you are against it??


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

PBC,

I was one of the people who voted against it. My post explains part of the reason I feel the Death Penalty would never work in Mass. Romney's master plan to make sure there are no flaws would just cost 4 times the amount than just to keep the scum bag in jail for life. If the right people were chosen to administer the death penalty in a cost effective efficient manor I would agree with it, but considering the fact the legislature cant even pass a simple constitutional ammendment that the voters of the state wanted. There is no way I think the same knuckleheads should be allowed to decide if someone lives of dies.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

BartA1 said:


> PBC,
> If the right people were chosen to administer the death penalty in a cost effective efficient manor I would agree with it.


Hell, I'll do it for free with my own rounds...


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

I have heard some different statistics on what would cost the state more money:

-Life sentence
or
-Death penalty

(why would it be more cost effective to hold someone for life than to give them the 3 injections......the appeal process maybe???)


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

The Injections cost nothing, it’s the whole process of the courts where the cost runs high. Don't forget each time someone is sentenced to die, there is automatically an appeal process that takes place and it has to make its way to the Supreme Court before execution can take place. The cost alone for the whole court process if far more expensive then to keep someone in jail until they die. The only benefit I guess would be providing another open space in prison.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think limiting the appeals process to 2 appeals would be sufficient. If the DNA is there in a manner that points to the shitbag - what more can you say? Court costs?? WTF :-s , the Judge gets salary, so does the DA/ADA and most of the shitbirds get appointed Public defenders and they get paid by the case, not the hours - same $$ if it lasts 20 minutes or 5 years. And if they use their own Defense Atty, the bill is on them.

And how much can it cost to inject draino, clorox and rat poison? I'll be more than happy to join the firing line with Deuce :L: ... Hell, the state could sell tickets for "firing line" positions - but I guess it wouldn't be ideal to make the Death penalty profitable :shock: And with the overcrowding in prisons, Cell space is at a premium.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

It will never pass here in Mass. The Gov. wants to change and reform prisons and how the inmates are treated one week, now he wants to execute them.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

BartA1 said:


> PBC,
> I was one of the people who voted against it. My post explains part of the reason I feel the Death Penalty would never work in Mass. Romney's master plan to make sure there are no flaws would just cost 4 times the amount than just to keep the scum bag in jail for life. If the right people were chosen to administer the death penalty in a cost effective efficient manor I would agree with it, but considering the fact the legislature cant even pass a simple constitutional ammendment that the voters of the state wanted. There is no way I think the same knuckleheads should be allowed to decide if someone lives of dies.


So your not against the death penalty as a whole, just the way Mass would handle it. Fair enough


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ejk55 said:


> It will never pass here in Mass. The Gov. wants to change and reform prisons and how the inmates are treated one week, now he wants to execute them.


But you know you want to to be the one to throw the switch...


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> ejk55 said:
> 
> 
> > It will never pass here in Mass. The Gov. wants to change and reform prisons and how the inmates are treated one week, now he wants to execute them.
> ...


I would like to exercise my right to remain silent on this one. :twisted:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

PBC,

UnfortunatelyThe Commonwealth of Massachusetts has trouble performing simple tasks. I just do not see anyway a Death Penalty statue could work here. I do not know that much about Florida's Criminal Justice System, but here in Mass everyone from a state representative to a septic system cleaner try to get a hand in running things. We have a case right now thats in the news about a pregnant young girl who was stabbed and buried alive by the father of her unborn child and his friend. One defendant was tried and aquitted by a jury and the only juror who would comment said he didnt like the way the mean police detective spoke to the defendant during an interrogation. The defendant admitted being there and said he heard the girl screamng as the dirt was poured on her. So far the only outcome from this case has been an expose in the herald about problems in the Boston Police ID unit, and a picture of a police detective who has been moved from homicide to another assignment. I guess the point of my ranting is that getting a conviction in this sate is tough enough. With the Death Penalty I just think the system in mass would go even farther to the left if that is even possible


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

PJK,

I thought it was interesting that you pointed out the confusing message that is being sent by Romney to us in the corrections field. By hiring this new supposedly inmate friendly Commissioner he is saying one thing, and weeks later is cooking up a plan to begin killing these guys. It's seems that he wants to sit on either side of the extremes. 
Personally, I don't vote either strictly Republican or stricly Democrat. I like to think of myself as an independant who votes for the best candidate, so I don't support this bill for partisan reasons. I've never been a fan of the death penalty, because I think it is too fallable. As it stands now, I believe that there is too much room for error. Plus, the cost issue is also a stumbling block for me. I don't really disagree with it, but I think it has it's problems which need to be worked out first, before bringing it back.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

PearlOnyx said:


> PJK,
> Personally, I don't vote either strictly Republican or stricly Democrat. I like to think of myself as an independant who votes for the best candidate, so I don't support this bill for partisan reasons.


I agree, perfect example would be Kerry's continous "flip-flop" decisions...or lack of. I wouldn't mind Clinton back in Office... he put a hell of lot of Cops on the streets... I too am an independant, I like to see who brings what to the table and see if he holds his end of the bargain.... and hope he has the balls to stand up in times neccessary. In today's day and age it is difficult to simply enroll in one politcal Party... thank goodness for "un-enrolled".


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Simply stated, I voted against the death penalty. I think could be much crueler provided they take away the weights, tv's, cable, cigarettes, exercise yards, and any human contact. But until they come up with a way to do that, then zap em.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Capital Punishment may not prevent all violent crimes, but those that are convicted, it will prevent them from ever committing another violent crime again, that much is certain...

I despise with every fiber of my being; pedophiles, rapists, and murderers...
I wish them no civil rights.
For their victims have no civil rights, and no dignity....
I wish them death, harshly, and without dignity.... And for that, I do not apologize....


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I am against capital punishment for one reason and one reason only. Our justice system is not perfect. Its almost every 6 months that you hear of someone being exonerated  of all charges and let go due to DNA evidence ETC. Its not a perfect system and thats why most people in this state have a problem with it. However, i can see a shift in public opinion in the next few years if these crimes in dorchester and greater boston continue to rise. Such as that execution style shooting of those 4 kids and that rape of that poor framingham woman from the wally world parking lot.

How about instead of death penalty we just castrate everyone?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HELPMe said:


> I am against capital punishment for one reason and one reason only. Our justice system is not perfect. Its almost every 6 months that you hear of someone being exonerated of all charges and let go due to DNA evidence ETC.


If DNA evidence is strong enough to exonerate an innocent man, then WHY wouldn't it be strong enough to convict a killer and have him/her put down like a lame horse?

That sounds pretty perfect to me.

There is no fear of anyone that is already incarcerated being put on death row now if we were to adopt capital punishment in the state. We would only have to worry about putting the wrong person down if the people who were tried back when there weren't such advances in forensic evidence like there are today were sentenced to death... but obviously they weren't, so I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh! You mean like when the DNA conclusively says it is him, then no trial? Just put a bullet in him? I'm all for that one. HAHA


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Um, YAH! Like, DUH!!! :L:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Shattered lives*

http://www.masslive.com/news/topstories/index.ssf?/base/news-0/1135327639320810.xml&coll=1&thispage=1

An excerpt from this lengthy story in today's paper:



> A mother's missionGarcía, mother of five other children between the ages of 20 and 15, is on a mission to reduce her son's time in prison.
> 
> "There's been a storm in my life the past five years," said García."The day of the sentencing I felt like my heart dropped. That moment, everything went blank."
> After her son was sentenced, García founded Families United for Justice, to advocate for people believed to be wrongly imprisoned. It has a website and an office on Main Street, where García, a certified paralegal, goes every day to read, research and help others.
> ...


*Yeah, the gunshot wound to the cop's stomach had nothing to do with him being convicted!!!

This has nothing to do with the death penalty but had the officer died, I think the kid's actions and/or those of the uncle would qualify for it. The uncle had just gotten out of jail after serving 16 years for kidnapping etc etc.


----------

